# Army rules



## Sharpshooter2010 (9 Oct 2010)

Hey everyone. My name is matt and i just have a couple of questions. Im in grade 11 and im planning on joining the Canadian Forces as an Infantry Soldier' Regular Force as soon as i graduate highschool. I have wanted too be to in the Military my ENTIRE life. Their are a couple of problems i have that i need too ask about.  I have a Non-Verbal Learning Disibility so i have alot of trouble in school and its very hard for me to finish all the work they assign. Also i have depression problems and anger issues.  Currently im taking meds for the depression but i was wondering if i can still join the Military with all these problems... The army is all i could ever picture myself doing.  NO other job. Its my dream too go to Afghanistan and help people and protect my country. I wanna hear some opinions that will HELP me out.  Thanks


----------



## medicineman (9 Oct 2010)

Welcome aboard.  You'll find if you do a search that these questions have all been answered but I will say this - you'll have a bit of an uphill fight if you seriously want to join with some of your issues.

Good luck.

MM


----------



## Sharpshooter2010 (9 Oct 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I wanted to tell a bit about myself before asking the questions..


----------



## infantryian (10 Oct 2010)

Hey Sharpshooter,

    I had always wanted to join the army but I decided to finally go for it. Overweight, and on Anti-Depressants, I completely failed the medical. I have however come off of my meds and taken serious changes in my lifestyle to affect my chances for my next application, (the medical technician at my recruiting centre hinted at me being able to pass around February, but emphasized it wasnt her call). I have lost around fifty pounds, my blood pressure has gone from borderline medication worthy to optimal, and I have taken a prescription pill in almost a year.
    I am not saying this to brag, but just to give you a bit of hope that if you want it bad enough and arent able to get through this time you never know what the future holds. Even if you dont, someone once said "you don't have to trade bullets to be useful" Soup kitchens always need an extra hand if you are looking to give back to our great country. There are also civilian support organizations to help out the military if that is deeply what you want.
    Finally at risk of sounding a little harsh, when I was in grade 11 I knew exactly what path my life was going to take. I havent been out of high school for even ten years yet, but I am not anywhere close to where I thought I would be career-wise, family-wise, or in almost any other area. Knowing what I know now I would not trade the life I am currently leading for anything. If you work hard, and be a good person, life has a funny way of rewarding you.

P.S. Even though your anti-depressants will be an issue for the Canadian Forces (as they were for me), PLEASE do not discontinue your medication without the supervision of your doctor.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (10 Oct 2010)

Anyone else notice a trend of high school kids wanting infantry? Wonder why that is. I'm thinking video games.


----------



## Shamrock (10 Oct 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice a trend of high school kids wanting infantry? Wonder why that is. I'm thinking video games.



No.

I'm thinking the infantry has always been an attractive option to aggressive, hard-driven individuals who want to fight the fight.  This forum just provides an option for many people to express their desire to pursue or promote a certain trade.

I'm actually quite pissed at your statement.  I find it trollish and ill informed.  

Applicants to the fighting troops don't require your analysis, your disdain, or your opinion.  All they require is your willingness to fight alongside them.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (11 Oct 2010)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> I'm thinking the infantry has always been an attractive option to aggressive, hard-driven individuals who want to fight the fight.  This forum just provides an option for many people to express their desire to pursue or promote a certain trade.
> 
> ...



Sorry for pressing buttons.


----------



## Sharpshooter2010 (11 Oct 2010)

i agree... that was a stupid thing too say. My wanting too be in the Infantry has nothing too do with video games...


----------



## Final (11 Oct 2010)

Video games may influence SOME people to enlist, but usually the ones who are joining because "the video game really made it look cool" will realize how tough it really is or won't even make it past basic.  Most people probably just want to do something with their lives or learn something new, etc etc.


----------



## Greymatters (11 Oct 2010)

Persons join the military for many different reasons; some out of family tradition, some out of national pride, some for the challenge, some for adventure, some for a change, some for the money, some because they are aggressive and seek a suitable outlet.  Read back through years of posts on this site and you'll see many other reasons.

But as for joining the infantry: based on my own personal knowledge, although I have no statistics to prove it, I would say the most common reason for joining as infantry is because its the fastest track for joining the CF.


----------



## Task (11 Oct 2010)

Final said:
			
		

> Video games may influence SOME people to enlist,



Maybe those people were already interested in joining the Inf and so play the game. 



I think the trend for 'kids' joining the Inf is more likely a result of the war and news coverage (indirect advertisement). Enlistment figures are traditionally up during times of war.


----------



## Rogo (11 Oct 2010)

Regardless of if applications are up because of videogames or any other reason, is this a bad thing? 

All this does is bring in more applications, making the process more competitive by giving you a larger group to select from. 


Sharpshooter- Adding to that, I heard that Infantry Soldier was closed or had very little availability but don't let that discourage you from applying...Just keep at it and try constantly to better yourself so that when the time may come you can explain how there may be some issues with your application but on the other hand you have worked hard on aspects of your application and would still be an asset to the Canadian Forces.

As always though just my  :2c:


----------



## Cdnleaf (11 Oct 2010)

Hey Matt, thanks for your post.  Good call on finishing and graduating High School prior to applying.  There are many things (noted above) that you can do to make your application competitive.  Get some help with the challenges you are aware of and be prepared as possible to give it your best shot.  All the best.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> I think the trend for 'kids' joining the Inf is more likely a result of the war and news coverage (indirect advertisement). Enlistment figures are traditionally up during times of war.



During a popular war that is. I don't think you saw people signing up in droves to go to Vietnam.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> During a popular war that is. I don't think you saw people signing up in droves to go to Vietnam.



As we did not contribute troops to Vietnam that would be a red herring.  Thousands of Canadians, however, did cross the border to join the US forces and did serve in Vietnam.


----------



## Greymatters (12 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> During a popular war that is. I don't think you saw people signing up in droves to go to Vietnam.



While the 'popularity' as you call it of whats happening in Afghanistan may lure some, I think it has more to do with military servicce currently being seen as a respectable occupation, which is definately a different perception from the 1970's.


----------



## mathabos (12 Oct 2010)

You can also say that the numbers are up due to the last economic recession. 
The Canadian Forces offers job security and great benefits. Lots of people these days go to work everyday with the fear that their job has disappeared (ie: GM workers). Maybe that fear lead them to a career change. Who noes ?  

In my case, the recession pushed me to look at the regular forces as a long term career instead of a regular job.


----------



## Nauticus (13 Oct 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice a trend of high school kids wanting infantry? Wonder why that is. I'm thinking video games.


High schoolers have always wanted infantry, from as far back as I can remember.


----------



## untouchables (13 Oct 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> High schoolers have always wanted infantry, from as far back as I can remember.



Well, it may seem that media coverage and the entertainment industry portray the infantry as an exciting and "bad@ss" occupation and that young adults such as high schoolers are attracted to such characteristics, however theres always more than that. 

I myself, being a high schooler must admit that the media does persuade the fact that the infantry occupation is exciting and adventurous. However my rationale for listing infantry as my first desired occupation on the initial forms is that: infantry is the backbone of any military forces from the beginning of organized warfare, and that to progress to other occupations within an armed forces, one must be able to understand the basics of infantry, but apparently everyone goes through the same BMQ, which i discovered after handing in the forms.


----------



## HavocSteve (16 Oct 2010)

Best of luck with your application Sharpshooter. I know many people have different reasons for joining and you don't need to voice them because someone thinks Infantry is the easy way in. Just make sure you choose the correct occupation for yourself because doing a OT will be pretty difficult.


----------



## canada94 (16 Oct 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> High schoolers have always wanted infantry, from as far back as I can remember.



Its not just video games, TV, etc. Its that we also are extremely limited to most trades do to our lack of life experience and certified education. The AVERAGE 16 year old does not want to be a cook, etc. BUT, thats my perspective. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Task (16 Oct 2010)

canada94 said:
			
		

> Its not just video games, TV, etc. Its that we also are extremely limited to most trades do to our lack of life experience and certified education. The AVERAGE 16 year old does not want to be a cook, etc. BUT, thats my perspective.
> 
> My 2 cents.



Though talking to my 9yr old the other day, he wants to be a goalie in the NHL OR a professional babysitter. He says he would like to join the army but it doesn't pay enough.

Too much allowance?


----------



## canada94 (16 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Though talking to my 9yr old the other day, he wants to be a goalie in the NHL OR a professional babysitter. He says he would like to join the army but it doesn't pay enough.
> 
> Too much allowance?



Oh boy this one made me laugh . If i where him, Goalie in the NHL is most definitely the way to go.

Mike


----------



## brihard (17 Oct 2010)

Another thing- those of us serving take the plethora of other trades for granted. Many people outside of the forces who don't know much about us may have some vague conception that there are 'non-infanteers' in the CF, but that doesn't really figure into their conception of what the military is. Just a thought, but it makes sense to me... I've told a few of my civilian friends (to looks of astonishment) just how relatively little of the CF is actually comprised of fighting troops; 'tooth to tail ratio' is a foreign concept to most civvies, and so they don't get that most military positions are not, in fact, of a combat nature.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (18 Oct 2010)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Another thing- those of us serving take the plethora of other trades for granted. Many people outside of the forces who don't know much about us may have some vague conception that there are 'non-infanteers' in the CF, but that doesn't really figure into their conception of what the military is. Just a thought, but it makes sense to me... I've told a few of my civilian friends (to looks of astonishment) just how relatively little of the CF is actually comprised of fighting troops; 'tooth to tail ratio' is a foreign concept to most civvies, and so they don't get that most military positions are not, in fact, of a combat nature.



Yeah I find people are surprised by the amount of really civilian related trades there are in the armed forces and not every trade is a "combat" trade. Just lack of information I suppose.


----------

